# Ponce Summer Docklights fishin' report w/ pics



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Too many Trout to count. Too many lost Snook to count. Lots of Flatties, Mango's, and Ladyfish. I've come to the conclusion that it's almost impossible to actually land slot and over-slot sized Snook using 10-lb Vanish while trying to fight them out from the numerous pilings. I did land a 22 incher which in and of itself was mighty hard to do on only 10-lb floro.























































My buddy Blake holding a trout I caught:










Blake's new fishing tats:


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Dang, you are a fisher maniac - you had fish tatoo in your arms - I have to admire you !!! Good fishing report as alway KodiakZach.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

What were you fishing with?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

have you seen any worms on thsoe trout yet?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Live shrimp and castnetted Greenies. The shrimp took quite a while to get hit. The greenies were going like candy and would be lucky to last longer than 1 minute on your hook. Every fish in the world is feasting on greenies in Ponce right now. Also, Sand Fleas are on the beach and will continue to show up in more numbers over the next few weeks.

Water has been so clear, I have had to switch up my game to get the fish to bite in the dock lights. I've been using a spool of 10-lb Vanish floro on one rod (that's right, no PowerPro), and 20-lb Power Pro running line tied directly to about 8-ft shot of 20-lb Floro leader on the other reel. Interestingly enough, the size 1 Owner hooks that I've always had so much success with have been missing fish like crazy. I've had to upsize to 2/0 for river fishing.

P.S. The fishing Tats are my buddy Blake's... who didn't even fish until I got him hooked about a year and half ago 

P.S.S. Haven't seen any worms because I've been throwing most everything back. I don't feel like fileting fish at 3:30am when I get done fishing. The ones I did keep I gave to Blake and he didn't mention anything about any worms.

P.S.S.S. There have been tons of overslot Reds and a few good size Snook lingering in about 2-4 ft of water at the front of Sunglow the past week. Unfortunately we can't fish up there


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice pictures man. So, what's up with Sunglow?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Well a touron saw us catching fish up there, and he came up and tried to fish with the pros  

In all his infinite wisdom he decided to sling his 3oz pyramid weight high in the air and have it come down and stick right in the toe of an old lady tourist sipping her drink in a chair watching us fish. She flipped the H* out when her toe started bleeding and started screaming "lawsuit! lawsuit!" to the GM. Needless to say, we can't fish there during tourist season anymore.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Whoa, NOBODY can fish sunglow or just you guys? How long is "designated" tourist season? Man that could suck.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice catch, I'm going out with some live shrimp and some gulp to some docks in oak hill tonight :fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Did I hear right??? No more fishin' at Sunglow Pier during Touron Season... 

That's some good lookin' feesh there KZ. I'm gonna catch me a Snook one day...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

10lb.??
Like to give the fish a chance eh??
Nice post...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nice report*

Zach.....can you explain that no fishing at sunglow pier again.....is it just you guys, or fishing in that area of the pier....where the people are sitting??? ... that why they close off fishing off the rocks at jettypark. a guy decide he can jump around on the rocks, falls break his leg and start to yell that he is going to sue, cause no sign were posted to let them know you could fall.....:--| AHHHHHH i hate it.....hopefully you didnt lose your honeyhole....what will happen to the purple people eater, without you guys out there   again nice report....Are you losing weight??? damn it man....start drinking again:beer: :beer: getting in shape will kill you


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's particular section of the pier, up close to the surf where tourists congregate. I think there's some tables there and normally people don't (or aren't allowed to) fish there, just some locals who know what's going on. It's a nice little spot, lots of fish as you all probably know. Shame that a touron had to mess it up. 3 oz sinker and dead squid most likely.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The part in the Red is off-limits for us to fish during Tourist season which basically runs until the GM decides it's crappy enough weather that no Tourons are sitting out there any more, then he will let us fish. 










Went up there around 7pm last night. Those fish were still there taunting us! Tons of Sheepies, slot and over-slot Reds, and slot Snook just sitting in about 2-3 ft of very clear water, right up front (yes, the red area =(


----------

